# Leo and Mimi shopping day!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was off of work yesterday so the long coats and I met up with Leslie and Alice for some shopping downtown. Despite the fact that I practically had to drag Mimi to walk initially, she was not having it, we all had a blast.

The weather was perfect and the pups were the talk of the town, people were even knocking on their store windows inviting us in to say hello and get snuggles. It's amazing how much attention they received. 
I even got a new lovely handbag!! Yay! Perfect day. 

Mimi loved riding around with the top down!


















My favorite!










Chewing a bully in aunt Leslie's car









My handsome devil


















Sibling love!!









My new Burberry bag, it was love at first sight, sigh*










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

<3 it! Love it all, the pups, the bag... everything  Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lilbabyvenus said:


> <3 it! Love it all, the pups, the bag... everything  Sounds like a wonderful day!


Thank you! It was much needed, work has been so stressful lately!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh girl that bag is AWFUL! :sad3: You poor thing, let me just take it off your hands to save you the embarrassment! 

That's what friends are for!  So just send it over. 




LOL



The pups look good. Mimi is growing into such a beauty. And I love her new collar.
I love the bag too of course, in case you did not get my slightly loca sense 
of humor. Super sexy bag, perfect for a gawgeous lady like yourself! :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I just love your pups! They are all so cute!!! I can not get over how big Mimi has gotten! It's like she just sprouted overnight! She's a real beauty! And Leo is definitely a handsome devil! They are always dressed so cute! I love your whole pack!

Mimi's new buddy belt is very pretty! What pattern/color is that?

Your bag is gorgeous!!!

Shopping days are always a blast!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful photos but then again with models like Mimi and Leo you can't go wrong. A pleasure as always Zorana. X


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

loveeeeeeee the pics and the bag! <3 they both look so adorable!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Your dogs are cute, but THAT BAG! Haha just kidding of course, but that was a good purchase. Need to spoil yourself once in awhile. Meems and Leo are adorable and I can't believe they both fit in that carrier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh I wants that bag! And no wonder your pups were getting all the attention, they are just gorgeous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

They are too adorable Lady! I love Mimi's collar, it is beautious. I was trying to work out is Basil will fit in a wooflink Chic bag but as you can fit Mimi and Leo in I think we should be Ok  Is it comfy to carry with both them in, I worry about the chain handles being a bit painful!


----------



## ChrisGayle (May 30, 2013)

The little ones are just beautiful...seem very excited about going out for shopping.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

GORGEOUS pictures GORGEOUS puppies! Leo for me was love at first sight, he is getting more and more handsome!
Mimi is growing up so beautifully. how is the purple splash fitting now?
I do have one complain though, what about at least one pic of Mimi's sister and BFF?
Волим те, xox


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh girl that bag is AWFUL! :sad3: You poor thing, let me just take it off your hands to save you the embarrassment!
> 
> That's what friends are for!  So just send it over.
> 
> ...


Thx dear, I love the bag too, I was on cloud 9 girl! Mimi's collar is actually a necklace from wooflink, it's lola's from a couple years ago. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I just love your pups! They are all so cute!!! I can not get over how big Mimi has gotten! It's like she just sprouted overnight! She's a real beauty! And Leo is definitely a handsome devil! They are always dressed so cute! I love your whole pack!
> 
> Mimi's new buddy belt is very pretty! What pattern/color is that?
> 
> ...


Thank u T!! I don't know what is more shocking, how fast she grew oe that she is almost 6 months old. 
Her buddy belt is the purple splash Leslie ordered straight from BB, I haven't seen anyone else carry it although I have seen pink splash. I want to get her the dunt fur exclusive posh pearl pink too!!

No more shopping days for me! After that Burberry bag and $500 at VS semi annual, I'm done, lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thx dear, I love the bag too, I was on cloud 9 girl! Mimi's collar is actually a necklace from wooflink, it's lola's from a couple years ago.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I remember seeing that necklace on their site, thought it was ok, but on Mimi
it looks STUNNING! It's the dog, she's too pretty for her own good, everything
looks extra special on her. 

Your bag is awesome, I went back to look at it a couple of times, love it.

Oh and I'm copying Mayra, but in my own way... Ya tebia lublu! :coolwink:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lisa T said:


> Beautiful photos but then again with models like Mimi and Leo you can't go wrong. A pleasure as always Zorana. X


Awww thank you, glad u enjoyed them!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> loveeeeeeee the pics and the bag! <3 they both look so adorable!


Hi Pidge!! Thanks!! If was finally nice out on my day off!! It's usually cold or raining!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Your dogs are cute, but THAT BAG! Haha just kidding of course, but that was a good purchase. Need to spoil yourself once in awhile. Meems and Leo are adorable and I can't believe they both fit in that carrier.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, it's why we work so hard, right?? I'm cut off from handbags now, I usually splurge on 2 luxury bags a year and I already bought a new Louis Vuitton 2 months ago. So no more!!
They both fit pretty easily is the carrier which is surprising but it's a good size. That's one of my favorite doggie bags, I like all the extra compartments. Thank you for the compliments!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MinnieUK said:


> Oh I wants that bag! And no wonder your pups were getting all the attention, they are just gorgeous
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! Mimi was a little overwhelmed w all the attention, she was pulling the sky card!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> ..Oh and I'm copying Mayra, but in my own way... Ya tebia lublu! :coolwink:


:tongue: copycat!!! 

I forgot to add that I LOVE that bag! it's stunning but we all know you have great taste and I am glad you are having nice weather.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> They are too adorable Lady! I love Mimi's collar, it is beautious. I was trying to work out is Basil will fit in a wooflink Chic bag but as you can fit Mimi and Leo in I think we should be Ok  Is it comfy to carry with both them in, I worry about the chain handles being a bit painful!


Thanks love!! Bail will fit no problem! If comes with a pillow too but it's an odd shape and takes up lots of room so I removed it and put in a different blanket. I don't carry both in there, I was hoping they would both walk but leo walked the whole time and mimi spent a good amount of time in the bag. I think she was freaked out by all the people walking around. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ChrisGayle said:


> The little ones are just beautiful...seem very excited about going out for shopping.


Thank you!! I may have been even more excited! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

miuccias said:


> :tongue: copycat!!!



It's a sign of admiration. :foxes_13:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> GORGEOUS pictures GORGEOUS puppies! Leo for me was love at first sight, he is getting more and more handsome!
> Mimi is growing up so beautifully. how is the purple splash fitting now?
> I do have one complain though, what about at least one pic of Mimi's sister and BFF?
> Волим те, xox


I'm so bad, I didn't get any pics of alice this time, it was so busy out and we were trying to focus on getting the girls to walk on their leashes. Sowwy!!
Purple splash is still kinda big but it works. The size 1 still fits on middle home but it looks like the arm holes rest on get shoulder blades and not above them so I feel like it messes with her range of motion. 

Thank you for your kind words my love!! I love you too! Mwa!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I remember seeing that necklace on their site, thought it was ok, but on Mimi
> it looks STUNNING! It's the dog, she's too pretty for her own good, everything
> looks extra special on her.
> 
> ...


Awwww you are too sweet!! I think it goes with get coloring, but it would look gorgeous on your girls too. 

Love you too booboo!
I'm kinda excited to eat my bag today, it will be her debut!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> :tongue: copycat!!!
> 
> I forgot to add that I LOVE that bag! it's stunning but we all know you have great taste and I am glad you are having nice weather.


I knew you would love it Mayra bc we have the same taste! Did you end up finding a bag for school???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

WELL, you already know how I feel about your pups, but OMG! I've seen most of these pics but I swear they are even cuter this time!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww you are too sweet!! I think it goes with get coloring, but it would look gorgeous on your girls too.
> 
> Love you too booboo!
> I'm kinda excited to eat my bag today, it will be her debut!!
> ...




Please don't eat your bag babe, it's too pretty. lol, I'm just kidding, I know 
it's your silly new phone & auto correct. LOL, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Please don't eat your bag babe, it's too pretty. lol, I'm just kidding, I know
> it's your silly new phone & auto correct. LOL, I just couldn't resist.


Bahahahaha stupid samsung!! I can't wait to WEAR my bag!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> WELL, you already know how I feel about your pups, but OMG! I've seen most of these pics but I swear they are even cuter this time!!


Lol thank you! I feel the same about your babies! We would have the funnest play date!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Bahahahaha stupid samsung!! I can't wait to WEAR my bag!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





I'm still laughing out loud like a nut, lol. Oy, too funny.


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lol thank you! I feel the same about your babies! We would have the funnest play date!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We totally would!! I feel like Hibou is my Mojo, Thai is my Lola, Nico is my Leo and now I just need a Mimi! hehe


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Naughty naughty Dustin! 


Would you really get a forth? 
I do believe that would officially make you one of the crazy dog ladies. LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like y'all had a blast! Did the pups get something good?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Looks like y'all had a blast! Did the pups get something good?


Just some treats! The doggie boutique didn't have much otherwise unfortunately!! But leo loves going for walks so he was happy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> We totally would!! I feel like Hibou is my Mojo, Thai is my Lola, Nico is my Leo and now I just need a Mimi! hehe


I think so too! Let's start looking asap! I knew you would end up w 4!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It's a sign of admiration. :foxes_13:


:coolwink: gotcha :thumbleft:
xoxox



Zorana1125 said:


> I knew you would love it Mayra bc we have the same taste! Did you end up finding a bag for school???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh yes! I bought the Sukey cocoa leather trim, I LOVE IT! Bought it back in February and I have been using it constantly, love the colors they fit perfect with my trench-coat! Such a classic bag. I do NOT like the snap closure though, I rather have a zipper, I was talking with my tailor and he would probably add a leather zipper for me


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think so too! Let's start looking asap! I knew you would end up w 4!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


haha YES! I need a Tiny LC Girl  (aka Jacques would KILL me)..Once Nico is a bit older I definitely WILL be looking to 'expand' haha


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Naughty naughty Dustin!
> 
> 
> Would you really get a forth?
> I do believe that would officially make you one of the crazy dog ladies. LOL


Haha I definitely would! Not for a while. I've got my hands full right now. Once Nico is older a less 'puppy-ish' I would definitely add 1 more!

Oh and I am totally a crazy dog lady..ahem, man! ha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Just some treats! The doggie boutique didn't have much otherwise unfortunately!! But leo loves going for walks so he was happy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So it was a Zorana shopping day with Mimi and Leo tagging a long


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Naughty naughty Dustin!
> 
> 
> Would you really get a forth?
> I do believe that would officially make you one of the crazy dog ladies. LOL


Joined that pack awhile ago LOL


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Awwww so adorable


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love that collar on Mimi....since we get our fashion sense from Zorana, Lady would love a collar like that! She is so cute and Leo is looking so handsome too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank u T!! I don't know what is more shocking, how fast she grew oe that she is almost 6 months old.
> Her buddy belt is the purple splash Leslie ordered straight from BB, I haven't seen anyone else carry it although I have seen pink splash. I want to get her the dunt fur exclusive posh pearl pink too!!
> 
> No more shopping days for me! After that Burberry bag and $500 at VS semi annual, I'm done, lol.
> ...


6 months? Already?? It seems like you've only had her a month or so. Time just flies!! 

Looks likes she may outgrow her brother. Or maybe they'll end up the same size. That would be pretty cool! They favor so much, even though different colors. I've wanted a LC for a long time. My last probably would have been a LC, but Jade's breeder really wanted a home for her with someone experienced with tinies. She couldn't keep her due to health issues of her own. Her and her hubby were elderly, and I think they moved out of state with one of their children. She had a few pups left to place, and had already re homed most of her adults she used for breeding. She was heartbroken, she had been breeding for years. Anyway, maybe someday I'll get a LC. Until then I'll admire yours. 

I hear ya girl! I love to shop. Semi annual starts the 10th here. It's already online, though. Did you shoo in store, or online? I've got my $500 just waiting for the 10th. Bad thing is it lasts 3 weeks. $500 sometime creeps up to $800. :lol: I love that store!!

I'm looking for an animal print or snake skin bag. Have my eye on a few. I've been too busy to even shop lately. Well, minor shopping, but slow comparably. 

Mimi's BB looks awesome on her!! That color is one of my faves so far! 

xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Owl said:


> Haha I definitely would! Not for a while. I've got my hands full right now. Once Nico is older a less 'puppy-ish' I would definitely add 1 more!
> 
> Oh and I am totally a crazy dog lady..ahem, man! ha



Hehe it's ok Dustin, as you can see I like crazy dog ladies...one of the
best groups to be a part of! As for Jacques, it's simple, when you get
the new pup and he asks: "Woah! Where did he come from? What's he
doing here??! Is he new?!" ...you say what I say..."What? THAT old thing?!
Pfff! I've had it forever!" (and then you make a pouty face and look as if 
you are insulted he does not remember) LOL, well it works when hubby
catches me with a new purse...to be honest I'm not sure how well it'll 
work with a new pup, but worth a shot I think! :coolwink: haha






Huly said:


> Joined that pack awhile ago LOL


Yup, you & I both Christie.

Who knew it would happen, huh?!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I just love that collar on Mimi....since we get our fashion sense from Zorana, Lady would love a collar like that! She is so cute and Leo is looking so handsome too!


Thanks Lynda!! It's a wooflink necklace from a couple years ago but I think Doggiecoutureshop.com still has it! I think Lady would look fab in it. She looks beautiful in everything. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> 6 months? Already?? It seems like you've only had her a month or so. Time just flies!!
> 
> Looks likes she may outgrow her brother. Or maybe they'll end up the same size. That would be pretty cool! They favor so much, even though different colors. I've wanted a LC for a long time. My last probably would have been a LC, but Jade's breeder really wanted a home for her with someone experienced with tinies. She couldn't keep her due to health issues of her own. Her and her hubby were elderly, and I think they moved out of state with one of their children. She had a few pups left to place, and had already re homed most of her adults she used for breeding. She was heartbroken, she had been breeding for years. Anyway, maybe someday I'll get a LC. Until then I'll admire yours.
> 
> ...


I know time is flying! I can't wait til her full coat stats coming in! I'm excited to see what she looks like!! I need to weigh leo again, I bet he's almost 5lbs now!! 

I wouldn't be able to pass Jade up either, she is a teenie little doll! Fits right in with all your extra small fur kids! 
Feel free to admire all you want, I don't mind sharing. 

I shopped online, all I needed were two bathing suit tops and then it went crazy. The store never has an bigger sizes, lol. 

And I love animal print bags! When I was in Serbia two years ago they had a Bally store downtown and there was a python bag, I wanted it soooo bad but bc of the euro, it was $3000 US so I ended up passing on it, I still regret it. Boo. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know time is flying! I can't wait til her full coat stats coming in! I'm excited to see what she looks like!! I need to weigh leo again, I bet he's almost 5lbs now!!
> 
> I wouldn't be able to pass Jade up either, she is a teenie little doll! Fits right in with all your extra small fur kids!
> Feel free to admire all you want, I don't mind sharing.
> ...


She's beautiful now, so I know when her coat comes in she'll be stunning. Honesty though, she's stunning now. 

Little Leo is a small tike. I've seen pics of you holding him. I wouldn't guess him over 5/5.5 lbs. And that's still tiny. I've seen 8 lb Chi's and they still look tiny. Especially if they aren't leggy and lengthy. I actually love Chance's size. He's a 4 lber., very compact lil dude, but he's built stockier than the girls. Gia and Jade are too small IMO, especially Jade. Lexie isn't much bigger than Gia. I adore them all, but if I could have chosen their size it would be Chance's size. When I pick him up I at least feel like I have a place to place my hand. :lol:

I do the same thing. Start with one or two things in mind, then end up leaving with half the store. :lol: VS just appeals to everything feminine. I love their lounge wear. I live in it. During the summer I mostly wear sundresses. Easy and comfy. I'm a sandal fanatic too. VS has the cutest pair of wedges that I want. So part of my semi annual spree will be online. Our store only carries flip flops. 

I need a new swimsuit too. I want that Gold sequin cover up. But it's more for looks. I need something for the lake and river. 

Python is what I'm looking for. Now to just find one in my budget. :lol:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Aww it looks like you guys had a wonderful day!!

I love your new bag. 

The pictures of the pups are beautiful. I cannot believe how much Mimi has changed she is simply stunning.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

omg how stinking cute, even more the brown one looks like my vito


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

So cute, I can't believe how big Mimi is already! Love her collar!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't get over how grown up little Mimi looks now, she is beautiful and well Leo you know I want to steal him.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like a great fun day!! The pups are gorgeous! The pic of your handsome devil is absolutely priceless!! I've got some serious purse envy going on (and that doesn't happen to me often because I'm seriously purse-picky).lol


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ugh. Just gorgeous. I want!  x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Your babies are too cute!! I so need to meet your little ones!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I have to ask, where did you get that dog collar??? To die for!!!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yoohoo! Zoranoushka! I miss you! Come out, come out wherever you are! :dance:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> I have to ask, where did you get that dog collar??? To die for!!!!!


Thank you! I ordered it from funny fur a couple years ago, it's made by Wooflink and its a necklace. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay! I rubbed the magic bottle, made a wish, and you showed up! :hello1:


...wait, or is it "magic lamp"....yes definitely lamp...bottle doesn't sound quite kosher! ROFL :coolwink:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you ladies for all your wonderful compliments!! Sorry I have been MIA. I was recently promoted at work and I just opened up a retail pharmacy at the hospital so I have been totally stressed out. Preparing for it has been crazy!! And then randomly I got an infected cyst like 10 days ago and was taking antibiotics to reduce the red/swelling/pain with no luck. My doc didn't wanna operate on it looking the way it did but since the abx didn't work, he just removed it today so I'm in lots of pain! :\
I've never gaff one before and I hope its my last one!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your wonderful compliments!! Sorry I have been MIA. I was recently promoted at work and I just opened up a retail pharmacy at the hospital so I have been totally stressed out. Preparing for it has been crazy!! And then randomly I got an infected cyst like 10 days ago and was taking antibiotics to reduce the red/swelling/pain with no luck. My doc didn't wanna operate on it looking the way it did but since the abx didn't work, he just removed it today so I'm in lots of pain! :\
> I've never gaff one before and I hope its my last one!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Aww my poor babe. I'm glad you had the cyst removed, but sorry it hurts.
Feel better soon!

As for your promotion, I've told you before how proud I am of you. Just hang
in there girl, I'm sure it will get easier with time. Until then you can come vent
to moi anytime. BIG hugs!


----------



## Jmg (Jun 15, 2013)

*Allergic Chihuahuas*

Not all Chihuahuas are as good looking as the ones on the pictures posted here. Due to severe allergies, our dog mostly looks like this one...  Louis The Itchy Chihuahua


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you ladies for all your wonderful compliments!! Sorry I have been MIA. I was recently promoted at work and I just opened up a retail pharmacy at the hospital so I have been totally stressed out. Preparing for it has been crazy!! And then randomly I got an infected cyst like 10 days ago and was taking antibiotics to reduce the red/swelling/pain with no luck. My doc didn't wanna operate on it looking the way it did but since the abx didn't work, he just removed it today so I'm in lots of pain! :\
> I've never gaff one before and I hope its my last one!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congrats on your promotion. I bet that will keep you busy but it is something to be proud of for sure. Sure hope you better now that you got your cyst taken care of . Say hi to Mimi and Leo! Hope they are doing well!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I adore all of your pups, but I have a special place in my heart for little Mimi!!!!! OMG! She is to DIE for. I haven't been on for a while, so she is a new one to me for your crew... how old is she??


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

rms3402 said:


> I adore all of your pups, but I have a special place in my heart for little Mimi!!!!! OMG! She is to DIE for. I haven't been on for a while, so she is a new one to me for your crew... how old is she??


Hi! Welcome back! How have you been? 

Yes Mimi is new! She is 27 weeks old (sad I'm still counting by weeks, lol) or 6.5 months. We brought her home in March, she and leo have the same mom but different dads. She was suppose to be super tiny and mature at 3lbs but she's already 3.5lbs so I'm thinking she will be 4 to 4.5lbs or so. She is such a little doll and has a personality to match, mommy's sweet girl! Thank you for your kind compliments!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

